# Solved: Battlefield 2 MD5 error



## 4ndr3wk (Feb 24, 2006)

hi,i just tried installing BF2 and was constantly getting MD5 errors 

what could be the problem?


----------



## skikaz (May 6, 2006)

here is a little info

http://www.totalbf2.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70929&highlight=MD5+errors


----------



## 4ndr3wk (Feb 24, 2006)

so basically i need to run a memtest then. i have now noticed its not just this game but many other programs like office installing and not finding packages. 

if it does need a memtest then what would be your recommendation?

thanks andrew


----------



## skikaz (May 6, 2006)

what are your pc specs? it could be a IRQ share problem, or a driver problem, or meeting hardware requirements for the game.

a nice free memory test

http://www.memtest.org/

here is a microsoft mem test that takes about 5-7 minutes

http://oca.microsoft.com/en/windiag.asp


----------



## 4ndr3wk (Feb 24, 2006)

have a look at the specs with my user name, its the first PC

downloading MEMtest now, ill give it a try


----------



## 4ndr3wk (Feb 24, 2006)

OK i found out that one of the sticks was dodgy, but i am still getting the error just not MD5 just cant find file, have i more errors!?

edit: sorry it is a MD5 error

also what is a IRQ share because i had something to with that on my comp a while ago


----------



## 4ndr3wk (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok did a bios reset and went on restore windows files and it is all fully working!


----------



## skikaz (May 6, 2006)

glad u fixed it. when the IRQs get shared or are assigned sometimes the hardware will have problems. by resetting your bios, it reassigned the IRQ's or/and the memory addresses fixing your confict or share problem. not all share problems are critical, but when a video card tries to share an IRQ with a sound card or an network card it's trouble.


----------

